# [gelöst]Foto CD einbinden unter KDE

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich kann unter kde 4.9.1 keine CD's mit Bildern öffnen.

```
Folgendes Gerät kann nicht eingebunden werden: UDF Volume
```

Ich habe keinen Ansatzpunkt.

```
flammenflitzer linux # mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom/

mount: blockorientiertes Gerät /dev/sr0 ist schreibgeschützt, wird eingehängt im Nur-Lese-Modus
```

Jetzt kann ich die Bilder ansehen.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Fri Sep 14, 2012 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

steht irgendetwas in der .xsession-errors nachdem versuch die cd zu mounten?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nein.

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann unter kde 4.9.1 keine CD's mit Bildern öffnen.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wie genau versuchst du im KDE auf die CD zuzugreifen?

Woher stammt die Fehlermeldung?

Funktioniert dieser DeviceNotifer ansonsten mit anderen Laufwerken, zb vom USB-Stick, externe HDD usw einwandfrei?

Gibt es im dmesg was hilfreiches?

Hast du fürs CD-ROM Laufwerk eventuell einen ungewöhnlichen fstab Eintrag, wenn ja, wie schaut er aus?

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Quote:*   

> Wie genau versuchst du im KDE auf die CD zuzugreifen? 

 

```

kde4 Geräteüberwachung -> "Mit Dateimanager öffnen"
```

 *Quote:*   

> Woher stammt die Fehlermeldung? 

 

```
kde4 Geräteüberwachung
```

 *Quote:*   

> Funktioniert dieser DeviceNotifer ansonsten mit anderen Laufwerken, zb vom USB-Stick, externe HDD usw einwandfrei? 

 

```
Ja
```

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt es im dmesg was hilfreiches? 

 

```
nein
```

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du fürs CD-ROM Laufwerk eventuell einen ungewöhnlichen fstab Eintrag, wenn ja, wie schaut er aus?

 

```
/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro           0 0

/dev/dvd                /mnt/dvd        udf,iso9660     noauto,ro           0 0

```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ ls -la /dev/cdrom

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 12. Sep 19:02 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ ls -la /dev/dvd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 12. Sep 19:02 /dev/dvd -> sr0
```

----------

## schotter

Ist die CD wirklich beschrieben? Ist sie vllt uralt und hat mehr als nur ein paar kaputt gealterte Sektoren? Geht sie an einem anderen Rechner?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nagelneue CD700mb mit Fotos. Keine Ordnerstruktur. Habe gerade eine Video DVD ausprobiert. Funktioniert auch nicht. 

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat /etc/group | grep olaf

disk:x:6:root,adm,olaf

wheel:x:10:root,olaf

audio:x:18:pulse,olaf

cdrom:x:19:olaf

video:x:27:root,olaf

cdrw:x:80:olaf

usb:x:85:olaf

users:x:100:olaf

mysql:x:60:olaf

plugdev:x:103:usbmux,olaf

games:x:35:olaf

olaf:x:1000:
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ ls -l /dev/sr0

brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 14. Sep 17:40 /dev/sr0
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer /etc/udev/rules.d $ cat 70-persistent-cd.rules

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_cd_rules

# program, run by the cd-aliases-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and set the $GENERATED variable.

# _NEC_DVD_RW_ND-3500AG (pci-0000:00:0d.0-scsi-0:0:0:0)

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0d.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0d.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0d.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0d.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

```

Ist das so richtig?  M.E. wurden da früher auch mal die Rechte zugewiesen?

```
SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="hdc", SYMLINK+="dvd", GROUP="cdrom"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="hdd", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", GROUP="cdrom"

```

Das wars. Funktioniert. Danke

----------

